# oops...I did it again (ebay)



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sigh,
So for the second time I put what I felt was a low bid on an item and ended up winning it even though I wasn't totally serious, just hoping (be careful what you wish for...I know). Unlike some people who don't pay, I do, and either use it, or re-e-bay it.
My first was an envision flat screen LCD which I got for like $190 (re-sold for $204), and now I got myself a new Hella HID kit (ballast and bulb and wiring) for $178.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&category=36476&item=2418799110

Looks like I'm going to have HID by this august when I get my car down to florida.
Now all I need are a pair of trashed 5-series headlight assemblies so I can use their projector housings and the halos.
(found one for $75 in ohio, just need another, or cheaper).

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Wait, Seth, your going to florida in august... when do you come back to Montreal... that is IF your coming back???

Anyway I hope it looks good  enjoy


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I was born and raised in Miami Beach. I went to college in boston for 4 years, and after that got married and moved to montreal where I live now. I have been here about a year now, but Law School (I deferred a year) starts for me in August in Florida, so I'm moving back down in the very end of july early august. So I figured it didn't pay to have the lights shipped up to me in Montreal and do the work here. I'll just wait till I get home to Florida.
Je suis Americain.
Y no hablo frances. Prefero espanol.
Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so you joining us down in the south Seth? Too bad you weren't down here for HIN today.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

so you'll never be coming back to montreal... why did you decide to live there then.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm living in Montreal because my wife had to finish her last year at McGill College. So I took a year 'off'. Actually, so I can live here I'm on a student visa taking Network administration which I finish in 3 weeks. It was a year long course.
I would have liked to have gone to HIN.

Seth


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

welcome back to FLAWDA seth!!!!
remember the fl licences plat adds mad hp


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

seth, cant you just use the aftermarket halo angel eyes projectors, and just put HID bubs in them? i dont get why you need to buy the 5-series projectors, but then again, maybe im missing something, im not real familiar with HID. could you fill me in?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The short version.
Stock headlights = 9004 bulbs.
Halo headlights = H3 fog lamp style bulbs
HID projector = D2S bulbs
HID reflector = D2R bulbs.

As you can imagine none of these bulbs are even remotely similar except the D2* bulbs.
It is physically impossible to swap around the bulbs themselves. There are 'conversion kits' which are either frankensteined bulbs or HID specific bulbs designed for a 9004 or 9007 socket.

Instead of doing that, or paying for extra, I just want a junk yard set of the OEM ones off a german car that has them. (I'm not a fan of the Acura or Lexius HID, plus they are theoretically rarer.)
I picked 5 series since when I buy a busted housing I get the real halos that come with it. Otherwise I could just get an audi headlamp.

What I need is what is the difference between 'projector' and 'reflector' HID. I want projector. Inside the housing is a small lens that sorta looks like an eyeball from the front. Looka t any OEM HID car and you will see this. It has a special lens design that creates an even light pattern on the gorund. It also has that sharp cutoff line since the light is so powerful it will really annoy drivers that are oncoming or looking in their rear view mirror.

If I didn't get this small lens (which btw has the provicions for mounting a D2* style bulb) I would have to fabricate some sort of bulb mount and most of the bub light would be wasted on the halogen style reflector which is crap anyway in my halo case.
OEM sentra headlights have better reflectors than halos.
But this small eyeball reflector makes it all go the correct direction. And it fits in my halo socket so all I have to do is open the halo, dremel out the old lens, mount the new eyeball projector inside and seal it back up.
Obviously there are going to be complications in attaching the projector, but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *welcome back to FLAWDA seth!!!!
> remember the fl licences plat adds mad hp *


Hell yeah it does!!! When I put my plate on, I could barely control my car.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Hell yeah it does!!! When I put my plate on, I could barely control my car. *


kick it vin diesel 

i have a quick question, when u install the HID kit on the halos, wouldnt that make the halo disappear or become "not noticeable"???


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

wont the halo melt the cheap headlight lens on the halos


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> *wont the halo melt the cheap headlight lens on the halos *


what???

do u mean if the HID will burn the halo? nothing should burn because HID's run cooler


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HIDs are much cooler than halogen. Halogen bulbs are extremely innefficient b/c they produce more heat than they do light. HIDs produce much more light than heat. It's like comparing a standard light bulb to a fluorescent tube.


----------

